# Looking for remote biller/coder w/ experience



## cbuckhaulter (Jun 24, 2013)

I am looking for a remote biller/coder with a minimum of 5 years experience to work as independent contractor.  Prefer someone who has NueMD software experience and has worked in more than one specialty.  If interested, please email resume with cover letter to cara.buckhaulter@gmail.com.


----------



## jschmutz (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi Fellow Coders,

I am a coding manager with Aviacode and we are looking for a wide range of experienced coders (pro-fee side) for part-time or full-time work. If you are interested in hearing about future coding opportunities then please contact me so that I can gather and compile your coding experience to keep on file. When I have something available that fits your experience I will contact you to see if you are interested.  All details about the account will be discussed once you have been chosen for the position.

If you are interested please send an email to Jennifer.Schmutz@aviacode.com using the subject header, *"REMOTE CODING EXPERIENCE - YOUR NAME"*

I do not need your resume at this time. I will send you an .xls file to complete with your coding experience, and when I have something that fits your expertise I will contact you. 

Thanks, Jennifer 

*Background on Aviacode:*
Aviacode is a coding company who uses expert coders who can maintain a 95% coding accuracy. We code for physicians, hospitals, and ASC’s in their system via VPN, or on our own coding platform called Procoder. Procoder allows clients to send their medical records, op-reports, visit notes, etc., to us, to then be coded by us on our coding platform. After the reports are coded (and checked by a quality assurance supervisor) the coding results are sent back to the client either electronically where they are automatically entered into the clients system, or manually where the client will then manually enter them into their system.


----------



## eswaranpandiyaraj (Jul 8, 2013)

*resume*

Hi , 

This is Eswaran Pandiyaraj from INDIA , i am 6+ years experience in multi specialty Medical coding as  well as Payer ajudications. if you intrest please contact me . i am ready to work from remote basis.

Thanks and regards,
Eswaran Pandiyaraj.



jschmutz said:


> Hi Fellow Coders,
> 
> I am a coding manager with Aviacode and we are looking for a wide range of experienced coders (pro-fee side) for part-time or full-time work. If you are interested in hearing about future coding opportunities then please contact me so that I can gather and compile your coding experience to keep on file. When I have something available that fits your experience I will contact you to see if you are interested.  All details about the account will be discussed once you have been chosen for the position.
> 
> ...


----------



## twizzle (Jul 8, 2013)

They want you to e-mail them at the address provided, not put it on this thread.


----------

